# Heads Up ~ Pork Butt Sale ~ Kroger Affiliate



## thirdeye (Feb 18, 2022)

Earlier in the week a buddy called and told me about pork shoulder roasts on sale for $.99/lb.  I assumed they were picnic's as that is usually the sale price for them.  WRONG.   Today Mrs ~t~ was shopping and it turns out the roasts were bone-in butts in the 8# range, cryo packaged with use-by dates of March 2nd. We have 3 for an unexpected batch of sausage and ground pork. The sale runs through Tuesday.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up.  Went to the sale and bought 2 high 6lbs, and 1 low 7lbs.  Plus I have 1 8lb already frozen from a previous sale at 1.99.  I have so much  I don't know what to do with it.  Wait, i do know, the first one will be divided in two pieces, half for some bulk sausage, my first attempt and the other half for some red neck bacon. 

Sorry, I was in Montana last week and wife found some red neck bacon and asked me what it was.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 19, 2022)

I pressure can meat, and was very low on pork, so some of mine will make 7 jars for the pantry.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 21, 2022)

Here is Part 1 of the pork butt sale.







Next up will be packaging come fresh cubed, ground pork, and by tomorrow some bologna.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 21, 2022)

Our Kroger affiliate had the same sale. I went in on Saturday to find empty shelves.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 21, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Our Kroger affiliate had the same sale. I went in on Saturday to find empty shelves.


I don't know about the QFC near you, the one I go to didn't have space for more then 10 on the rack and I bought 3.  That's a drag, it was your earlier posting that made me even follow up on it.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 22, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I don't know about the QFC near you, the one I go to didn't have space for more then 10 on the rack and I bought 3.  That's a drag, it was your earlier posting that made me even follow up on it.


I tried again yesterday. They had about 10. Sign said, "Limit 2", so I bought the 2 biggest ones. The also had a few frozen turkey breasts for $.99 lb, so picked up one of those, too.


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 22, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> I tried again yesterday. They had about 10. Sign said, "Limit 2", so I bought the 2 biggest ones. The also had a few frozen turkey breasts for $.99 lb, so picked up one of those, too.


When they do the limit two, i just go back in for a second pass.  I always do self checkout.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 24, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Earlier in the week a buddy called and told me about pork shoulder roasts on sale for $.99/lb.  I assumed they were picnic's as that is usually the sale price for them.  WRONG.   Today Mrs ~t~ was shopping and it turns out the roasts were bone-in butts in the 8# range, cryo packaged with use-by dates of March 2nd. We have 3 for an unexpected batch of sausage and ground pork. The sale runs through Tuesday.


I don't normally consider walmart for meat purchases butt needed a butt for a picnic i committe to on Sunday. perusing the intewebs I saw wally world had smithfield butts for $1.94/lb. The had one left. your mileage may vary.


----------



## nicefly (Feb 24, 2022)

Yea buddy!  Grabbed one yesterday for 97cents a pound.  Will probably go back


----------

